# rinnettä alas



## Marsario

> -- Ampuminen taphatui tässä, Simolin sanoi ja osoitti maassa olevaa veriläikkää. -- Sen jälkeen tappaja tönäsi ruumiin rinnettä alas ja hyppäsi tai putosi sillalta junan katolle ja kuoli heti. Tarkoitan oletettu tappaja, Simoli tarkensi.
> 
> (Harri Nykänen, Ariel)



Mmm... I don't understand what kind of rinne (slope?) we are speaking about? Does the sentence above mean that the killer made the body fall out of the bridge, or that the killer kept on pushing the body all the way from the top of the bridge to its feet? And it seems that the killer eventually fell himself, or am I understanding wrong?


----------



## Hakro

The killer pushed the body down the slope and then he either jumped or fell by accident from the bridge to the roof of the train and died immediately.

_Tönäistä_ means a short push, _työntää_ means a longer push. Obviously the slope was so steep that the body rolled down after a short push.


----------



## Marsario

Hei Hakro! Kiitos paljon avusta!

Vielä ei ole täysin selvä mistä rinteestä on kyse... myöhemmin sanotaan että "Ruumis oli aivan sillan päästä laskeutuvassa rinteessä, melkein kiinni rataa reunustavassa teräsverkkoaidassa." Siis ymmärtääkseni vanaja putosi sillalta rataan, vaikka en ymmärrä, miksi Harri kutsuisi sitä rinteeksi, kun mielestäni siltaa voisi verrata esimerkiksi jyrkänteeseen eikä rinteeseen... Lisäksi kuulostaa hassulta, että poliisi sanoo, että tappaja "hyppäsi" sillalta, mutta ehkä pohdin asiaa liikaa...


----------



## Hakro

Tapahtumapaikka voisi olla tämän näköinen: Silta rautatien yli, sillan päässä jyrkkä rinne, jota pitkin vainaja vierii alas kohti rataa. Tästä puuttuu vain teräsverkkoaita radan viereltä.

Poliisi ei tiedä, miten ja miksi tappaja (tai oletettu tappaja) putosi junan katolle – putosiko vahingossa, hyppäsikö tahallaan vai pudotettiinko hänet. Tappaja on saattanut hypätä kuvitellen, että selviää hypystä hengissä.


----------



## Marsario

Hei Hakro!

Kiitos paljon selityksistä ja kuvasta! Nyt asia on selvä!


----------



## Gavril

Päivää,

Annetaanko partitiivin käytöllä ("rinnettä alas") ymmärtää, että ruumis ei päätynyt rinteen pohjalle?


----------



## Marsario

> Annetaanko partitiivin käytöllä ("rinnettä alas") ymmärtää, että ruumis ei päätynyt rinteen pohjalle?



Hyvä pointti! Ymmärtääkseni saatat olla oikeassa...


----------



## Hakro

Gavril said:


> Annetaanko partitiivin käytöllä ("rinnettä alas") ymmärtää, että ruumis ei päätynyt rinteen pohjalle?


Ei välttämättä. Se voi tarkoittaa, että ruumis ei vielä ollut päätynyt rinteen pohjalle, kuten alkuperäisessä esimerkkilauseessa, joka kuvaa tönäisyhetkeä. Myöhemmin ilmenee, että ruumis oli vierinyt alas asti.

Toisaalta "Ruumis vieri rinnettä alas asti" ja "Ruumis vieri rinteen alas (asti)" tarkoittavat aivan samaa.


----------

